
iPad jailbreak after less than 24 hours - micaelwidell
http://appadvice.com/appnn/2010/04/ipad-jailbreaked-day/
======
viraptor
Isn't that the method which was already known on iPhone but not published,
exactly because they were waiting for iPad to come out? (so they could use the
same method on both)

~~~
timdorr
Yes. And it's userland, meaning you can visit a website in MobileSafari and
jailbreak the device, similar to jailbreakme.com back in the day.

~~~
milkshakes
does this mean that any website can potentially run code as root on my iPad?

~~~
ptomato
If that's the case then yes, yes it does, so Apple will fix this like they did
when that was the case back with the iPhone.

------
briancooley
Hooray! The children are saved!

~~~
NathanKP
I don't think the children were ever in any danger. If anything, having to
jailbreak the iPad is more of a challenge and promotes the hacking spirit.
Further on down the thread someone mentions the fact that in Turkey, most of
the iPhone users, even non-power users, have jailbroken iPhones. I think that
in this respect Apple's attempt at security may even promote hacking and
jailbreaking. It may be a healthy experience to start with a locked device and
have to jailbreak it.

~~~
daeken
It's the only reason I've ever been interested in Apple's mobile devices. I
joined the iPhone Dev Team right after the iPhone came out and worked on it
through the initial unlock. Once the challenge was gone, I moved on to greener
pastures. It wasn't to get some specific goal (I never really installed any
apps on my phone), but just to do it and have some fun. Everyone should
reverse-engineer something like that at some point -- the feeling can't be
beat.

------
vaksel
I don't see why companies even bother doing this, if it'll just get jail
broken a few days after release....especially if it's such a popular product
like the iPad.

~~~
lionhearted
Regular, non-power users won't jailbreak.

~~~
dimarco
Does that justify spending (presumably) tons of money and time on trying to
prevent power users from jailbreaking?

~~~
jsz0
I doubt Apple is spending much money to stop jailbreakers. They just don't
make it easy. In most cases these jailbreak methods are exploiting unrelated
bugs to get root access on the phone. Stuff Apple has to fix. For example: The
2.x Safari jailbreak method. If you look at other closed platforms like gaming
consoles you can see some serious anti-cracking efforts. The Xbox 360 for
example has a very sophisticated security system. Microsoft scans devices for
known exploits and even bans them from Xbox Live for life if found. Apple
could make iTunes check the device for modifications. They could force the
device to constantly report back to Apple and report a modified device. They
could ban the device from accessing the App Store. All things considered Apple
isn't going overboard to stop jailbreaking. I would guess it's just folded
into the iPhone OS security team's normal day to day work.

~~~
ROFISH
The biggest proponent I see for Apple wanting to stop jailbreaking is app
piracy, which I heard was a big deal, especially around the decent $10 games
from companies you've heard of (EA, etc.).

Personally I'm on the side of the fence that would rather have no homebrew or
jailbreak if it prevents piracy, but I'm sure others would disagree with me.

------
grinich
This isn't so surprising to me. The iPad runs iPhone OS and the 3.2 seed has
been available to developers for some time.

"iPhone OS" is a bit of a misnomer, since it refers to the software running on
iPhone, iPod touch, and now iPad. (<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IPhone_OS>)

~~~
st3fan
It is surprising, because the 3.2 Seed only ran in the simulator, which is
_completely_ different than a real device.

------
messel
Slightly OT but is anyone aware of variant OS installations on iPad (was the
mentioned Cydia one example?).

Love the feel of device, would be much happier browsing with Chrome, and
copying media/software as I wish. The Apple hardware/software coupling always
frustrates me.

~~~
pronoiac
Cydia's a package manager, aiding in software installation. First the software
has to be available, though.

I haven't heard of serious attempts to support another OS on the iPhone or
iPod Touch, even. Linux on the iPod fizzled out years ago.

------
abalashov
Good; so there is at least a glimmer of possibility that the iPad can be
useful for something.

------
prgmatic
This is why I F __*ING love hackers.

